# John Owen on covenantal continuity and the seed of believers



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 30, 2020)

Divine institutions cease not without an express divine abrogation. — Where they are once granted and erected by the authority of God, they can never cease without an express act of the same authority taking them away. So was it with the institutions of the Aaronical priesthood, as the apostle declares. And this one consideration is enough to confirm the grant of the initial seal of the covenant unto the seed of present believers, which was once given by God himself in the way of an institution, and never by him revoked.

For the reference, see John Owen on covenantal continuity and the seed of believers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

